# Best Tires for the GTO



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the best tire size and make for the Goat?

There are so many tires available, all claiming to be the best so I thought I would come here and ask thos who have the experience.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

BFG KDW2 NT, Goodyear Eagle F1 GS3, Bridgestone Pole Position S03.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

My vote definately goes for the Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

The bridgestone blizzak LM-22s that i had on for the winter felt better than the BFGs that came with the car. The goodyear RS-As on my Z28 left a lot to be desired.

The michelin pilots i had on my porsche were very sweet, but at 240 a tire they better be sweet.

the dunlop 8000s i have on my current porsche leave a lot to be desired on the street, but did pretty well on the track (the round track).


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

twolf said:


> My vote definately goes for the Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3.


 :agree the GS D3 are excellent tires. I ran them on my '93 Vette. I'm running 19 inch BFGoodrich g-force T/A KDW-2 on my goat and they're just as good. And the price isn't bad either. Check 'em out

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...false&partnum=435YR9GFTAKDW2&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to be honest here guys, the BFG kdw's that I had on my SRT-4 were the first thing to go when I got the car! I hated those things, wet weather was a joke and they didn't handle all that well either! I agree with the Goodyears :cheers


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I went through a lot of tires on my old 91 300zx twin turbo because it had 8 degrees of negative camber (from the factory), and after going through dunlops, goodyears, michelins, and bfgs, I finally stuck with Yokohama AVS. If they have a tire that'll fit the GTO, I would suggest that.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I have to be honest here guys, the BFG kdw's that I had on my SRT-4 were the first thing to go when I got the car! I hated those things, wet weather was a joke and they didn't handle all that well either! I agree with the Goodyears :cheers


Being in So. Cali I don't have to worry about the rain too much arty: . It's true the KDW's may not have worked too well on your SRT-4 but on this rear wheel drive beast they work pretty well. I've hit quite a few high speed corners on them and they haven't come close to disappointing me. Plus the wider footprint and lower profile sidewall of the 245/35 rears and the 235/35 fronts is a plus.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't recommend any particular tire as I'm not into an all out performance tires -- but I highly recommend buying tires through http://www.tires.com and having one of their retail locations do the mounting and balancing.

Ran into some really crappy product from Falken as their stinkin' tires weren't ROUND. Called their technical support person in Southern California -- and this guy was the rudest, laziest creep you'd ever come across. 

Meanwhile, the folks at tires.com and their nearest store, America's Tire Company, jumped through hoops in order to solve the problem -- going so far as to bring in multiple rounds of tires until I found something I liked.

Tried Tire Rack in the past -- but one of the installers they recommended were a bunch of fly-by-night jerks. I've also been hearing from BMW owners that they've been receiving product with 4 year old build dates.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the feedback.*

Thanks guys for the feedback. Looks like I will be trying the Goodyear Eagle F1's as a starter.
Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I think those Goodyears will probably be my next ones as well, I put on a set of Fuzion ZRI's...they handle great, nice ride, just the don't seem to grip when the pedal is to the medal quite as well as the old BFG's that I wore out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Being in So. Cali I don't have to worry about the rain too much arty: . It's true the KDW's may not have worked too well on your SRT-4 but on this rear wheel drive beast they work pretty well. I've hit quite a few high speed corners on them and they haven't come close to disappointing me. Plus the wider footprint and lower profile sidewall of the 245/35 rears and the 235/35 fronts is a plus.


Good point...... :cheers


----------



## Crvt Wanabe (Dec 30, 2004)

What is the largest size DS3's that you can throw on? Front & Back?


----------

